# Resort riding 12/10-12/12



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey guys,

Did anyone make it up there today? Was it worth a 3 hour drive?

5mtn peaks.

Scott


----------



## heyitsdaver (Dec 12, 2005)

I was at a-basin today. Little to no crowds and the runs down pallavicini had good snow. I'd say worth the drive.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

a basin has better snow now than it did all last year, I had a blast up there this weekend. Go now before people start coming up for christmas.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I was working at Beaver Creek yesterday, and it was pleasantly uncrowded for a weekend. Snow has been really good. Trees and other areas like that are a little thin on base, so bring rock skis if you are planning on searching for powder stashes.


----------

